
Show HN: Etherbots.io – Collectible fighting robots on the blockchain - whatrippingfun
https://etherbots.io
======
captn3m0
You're asking 95 USD (and going up) for a DLC to a game that is not even
released yet?

The FAQ[0] says:

>Where is the code? Is it open source?

>Yes. All our code is viewable

All I'm seeing at [https://github.com/EtherBots](https://github.com/EtherBots)
is a Solidity contract.

>The price increases after each robot sold, and a further 20% upon launch of
the full game. Only 3900 crates will ever be sold.

So this is a collectible game where only 3900 people get the initial supply?
What if I wanna play it later, will I have to find someone willing to sell it
to me?

[0]: [https://etherbots.io/faq](https://etherbots.io/faq)

~~~
gdk
[https://github.com/EtherBots/EtherBots/blob/master/CratePreS...](https://github.com/EtherBots/EtherBots/blob/master/CratePreSale.sol#L80)

That certainly looks to me like the "random" reward is just based on the
previous block's hash.

~~~
captn3m0
More issues:

\- Rarities of each part is not encoded in the contract (It just depends on
how the application logic decides to decode the uint). They could swap Shadow
parts with Gold and the contract doesn't do anything to prevent that

> // If 23 (or a multiple of it) is generated, a lamborghini will be awarded

Since this is a comment, if 23 is generated, a unit will be generated, which
they _promise_ will be a lamborghini. Pinky promise.

There is also nothing stopping them from bumping the drop-rates for the final
game. They promise 2%, but since this contract is void post the pre-sale, it
will have to be a new one and it could have a 80% lamborghini drop rate!

~~~
smarx
It's worse than that. They could just throw away all the sales from this
contract, since it's not connected to anything.

They also failed to verify source code for the contract:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x3c7767011C443EfeF2187cf1F2a4c...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x3c7767011C443EfeF2187cf1F2a4c02062da3998#code),
and the source code on GitHub is missing a file ("Ownable.sol"), making it
difficult for anyone else to verify what source code is actually running.

I suppose the lack of verified source code doesn't matter, given my first
point. People who are buying are placing a lot of trust in the "Fuel Bros
Innovation Team."

------
SamEmpori
I felt like gambling today so I wasted a lot of money in this project and in
ethercraft.

I doubt they will pay off. If anything IF they're going to succeed the buy-in
has to drastically be lowered. But what the heck. As I said. Felt like
gambling away my money today.

If you guys really care about non-scheme projects, look into lockchain.
They're a booking website with a blockchain technology implementation. Yes I
do have an interest in the project. Less than I gambled away today though.
It's worth a look. I pormise.

------
whatrippingfun
Hey all, inspired by cryptokitties we set out to make a more complex game, but
one that also had a great focus on the UI and making it fun.

I'm happy to answer any questions about web development, ethereum development
or any thing else!

------
natalyarostova
If I buy it can I resell it soon for more money :^)?

~~~
chrischen
Trick question don’t answer it!

~~~
AlexCoventry
I think they answered it by putting " _cough_ lamborghini _cough_ " above the
second instance of the "Buy Robots" button.

At least, well enough for the SEC to take an interest.

------
asciimo
I'm be curious, but it seems broken in mobile. The Brave Android browser isn't
recognized.

------
maxander
Hmm, so everyone's going to think "hmm, everyone's going to think, 'hmm,
Ethereum went up when cryptokitties came out, perhaps this means I should buy
some Ethereum now,' so perhaps I should buy some Ethereum now," so perhaps I
should buy some Ethereum now.

~~~
eganist
My wager is people are fixated on coming up with an addictive killer app that
at least guarantees ethereum will stick around a bit for the app alone,
regardless of ethereum or the value of ether.

